

Ask HN: how to develop a status page for a Rails app? - rodrigoavie

Hi everyone,<p>I have a huge Rails app with many usage points: web interface, 2 APIs, etc. and I want to show a status page for this app, decoupled from the app itself, of course, like GitHub, Bitbucket, Basecamp and so many others have.<p>How do you make this service know that the main services are running? How do they communicate? If the main service is on Rails, what do you use to develop the monitoring&#x2F;status website?
======
skram
It really shouldn't have anything to do with your tech stack being Rails. You
can just have some status page site or your own status site (see below) check
a certain page/port/endpoint for each of your "usage points".

\- Twilio open sourced theirs though it's Python:
[https://www.twilio.com/blog/2010/07/twilio-open-sources-
stas...](https://www.twilio.com/blog/2010/07/twilio-open-sources-stashboard-
the-status-dashboard.html)

\- [https://www.statuspage.io/](https://www.statuspage.io/) is a hosted
version as are the following

\- [http://www.uptime.ly/](http://www.uptime.ly/)

\- [https://statushub.io/](https://statushub.io/)

\- [https://status.io/](https://status.io/)

~~~
rodrigoavie
thanks

~~~
robingeall
Hi there.

Heres another hosted version for you to try out.
[http://www.sorryapp.com/](http://www.sorryapp.com/)

We have some open source status page themes too if your after a fully custom
design.

All the best

Robin

